# Indonesian Open 2009



## Ton (Feb 18, 2009)

What kind of events you like to see on a first Indonesian Open 2009?

Registration is active

See Indonesian Open Site


----------



## VirKill (Feb 19, 2009)

feetsolving, multi blindfolded (or one hour multi), one handed, 4x4x4 BLD, and....humm...Square 1?


----------



## Ton (Feb 19, 2009)

VirKill said:


> feetsolving, multi blindfolded (or one hour multi), one handed, 4x4x4 BLD, and....humm...Square 1?



Feetsolving , are you sure? 
Multi blindfold , might not fit in the schedule 
OH , Yes 
4x4x4 Bld ,no 
Square 1,no

My proposal

3x3 (3 rounds)
4x4
5x5
3x3 OH
3x3 Blindfold

This will need a schulde from 8:30 until 17:00 

So there is not much room...since I expect 70+ competitors


Side events/parallel event (Square1 , magic , 2x2 , 4x4 Bld) is only possible I can arrange more timers and people judging/scrambling it....


----------



## vertexian (Feb 23, 2009)

Finally Indonesia Open 2009 
Do we have only 1 day for the competition Ton? The schedule will be very tight..
As I am in Indonesia, I will do whatever I can to help the competition 
I see updates in WCA regulation, that stated, all competitor should be ready for scrambling and judging, this might help the organizer I think, as more people should be able to help scrambling and judging. We might just need a little direction or guidelines to do that, as most of us probably never been in official WCA competition.
Looking to buy timer for personal use, maybe can be used for this competition also, if still don't have enough.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 23, 2009)

I am assuming the entire MARATON family will come (MAria, RAma, TON) and I will be there as well. We will help to make the competition run as smoothly as possible. That does indeed mean that something like this would happen:
3x3x3: 60 competitors, 3 groups of 20 people, 8 timers.
Group 1 is solving, Group 2 is scrambling/judging, Group 3 is watching/applauding/goofing-around
Then 
Group 2 is solving, Group 3 is scrambling/judging, Group 1 is watching/applauding/goofing-around
Then
Group 3 is solving, Group 1 is scrambling/judging, Group 2 is watching/applauding/goofing-around

I would like to do at least:
2x2x2
3x3x3
4x4x4
5x5x5
3x3x3_oh
3x3x3_bf

And just for fun 3x3x3_teamsolve during lunch or after the competition


----------



## Ton (Feb 23, 2009)

vertexian said:


> Finally Indonesia Open 2009
> Do we have only 1 day for the competition Ton? The schedule will be very tight..
> As I am in Indonesia, I will do whatever I can to help the competition
> I see updates in WCA regulation, that stated, all competitor should be ready for scrambling and judging, this might help the organizer I think, as more people should be able to help scrambling and judging. We might just need a little direction or guidelines to do that, as most of us probably never been in official WCA competition.
> Looking to buy timer for personal use, maybe can be used for this competition also, if still don't have enough.



The idea is also to show how to do a competition , so there will be time to instruct people to judge and scramble, Maria will also train people the days before the competition. We will arrange the timers, we bring two tournament displays and stackpods, and maybe we can bring some extra timers for the cubers.


----------



## Ton (Feb 23, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> I am assuming the entire MARATON family will come (MAria, RAma, TON) and I will be there as well. We will help to make the competition run as smoothly as possible. That does indeed mean that something like this would happen:
> 3x3x3: 60 competitors, 3 groups of 20 people, 8 timers.
> Group 1 is solving, Group 2 is scrambling/judging, Group 3 is watching/applauding/goofing-around
> Then
> ...



For a 1 day, events like 2x2x2 and other events can only be side events, and this will be challenging to organize 

Lets stick to 1 day as it will be a first competition


----------



## ddcrow (Feb 23, 2009)

3x3x3
4x4x4
5x5x5

3x3x3 one hand
3x3x3 bld

I think thats it, other puzzle like rubik magic are not so popular here 

here is indonesian rubik community site http://rubikku.ning.com


----------



## Ton (Feb 23, 2009)

ddcrow said:


> 3x3x3
> 4x4x4
> 5x5x5
> 
> ...



What is your best estimate how many will come?


----------



## ddcrow (Feb 24, 2009)

We still colecting the data about how many cubers will join that event....
I hope it will be more than 50 cuber, since there are more than 500 cuber in Indonesia so far, but not all of them are from Jakarta...

We will tell you the result as soon as possible


----------



## Ton (Feb 24, 2009)

ddcrow said:


> We still colecting the data about how many cubers will join that event....
> I hope it will be more than 50 cuber, since there are more than 500 cuber in Indonesia so far, but not all of them are from Jakarta...
> 
> We will tell you the result as soon as possible



Yep, I will need it, if more than 70 will register it will one of the biggest first competitions, I have to think about if we can do qualification rounds if this is the case.


----------



## vertexian (Feb 24, 2009)

Ton said:


> The idea is also to show how to do a competition , so there will be time to instruct people to judge and scramble, Maria will also train people the days before the competition. We will arrange the timers, we bring two tournament displays and stackpods, and maybe we can bring some extra timers for the cubers.



That's really good, we can learn a lot from you all about organizing competition of WCA/International Level. Thanks for coming and sharing Ton, really appreciate that 
We are creating a thread in our forum now ( http://rubikku.ning.com ), to see the response of some of Indonesian Cubers about Indonesia Open 2009, also the event they would like to compete on. Will keep you posted.


----------



## Ton (Feb 24, 2009)

vertexian said:


> Ton said:
> 
> 
> > The idea is also to show how to do a competition , so there will be time to instruct people to judge and scramble, Maria will also train people the days before the competition. We will arrange the timers, we bring two tournament displays and stackpods, and maybe we can bring some extra timers for the cubers.
> ...



Btw The event was initiated by Maria, we both organize the competition
After this event I will propose WCA delegate's to the WCA board, so that the Indonesian cubers can start official competition on there own.


----------



## vertexian (Feb 24, 2009)

Ton said:


> Btw The event was initiated by Maria, we both organize the competition
> After this event I will propose WCA delegate's to the WCA board, so that the Indonesian cubers can start official competition on there own.



Yes, I recall when she first mention her plan early January in an Indonesian forum. Thanks to both of you (and Rama too)  
Will be very nice to have a WCA delegate on our own country, at least will be easier for future competition. Let's make the first a success first. We will try to help whatever we can.


----------



## ddcrow (Feb 27, 2009)

So far we have 21 cuber who will join Indonesian Open 2009, and the number are still growing, we will tell every update we have to you ASAP..


----------



## ddcrow (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh ya... Just to tell you, In Indonesia we have only 2 stackmat and 2 display


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 27, 2009)

ddcrow said:


> Oh ya... Just to tell you, In Indonesia we have only 2 stackmat and 2 display



That is enough for 20 competitors, but not for 70. I guess Maria, Rama, Ton and me will bring stackmats anyway so we might use those. We could bring Stackpods as well.

With 70 competitors, we would need 8 timers to keep things running smoothly, especially when most people are not sub 20


----------



## Ton (Feb 27, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> ddcrow said:
> 
> 
> > Oh ya... Just to tell you, In Indonesia we have only 2 stackmat and 2 display
> ...



I think you will be surprised by the level of the Indonesian cubers.....they are very motivated and .... also have 6 months to surprise you even more 

This is one reason why I like to add multiple blindfold as parallel event with 5x5 cube

So do not be surprised if they will do 15 sec average or less, or do a 15/15 multi blindfold


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 27, 2009)

if you guys are putting in so much effort, which it really seems that you are... wouldn't you want to make the most of the opportunity to make it a two day event? i know it's a lot more work for you (i would help if i could afford to come!) but do you not think it will be worth it? especially if you are showing some events that not all the cubers will know about, it will help get people excited about cubing in general. what do you think?

i think it's brilliant that maria is going to tell people how to run a competition. really great


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 27, 2009)

Ton said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > ddcrow said:
> ...


A 15/15 multi blind under the new rules (60 minutes) WOULD really surprise me. Several sub 15 cubers wouldn't (I got used to the sub-15 level ages ago ) but as you know 10 people that require 60 seconds have more impact than 10 people that only require 15 seconds.



CharlieCooper said:


> if you guys are putting in so much effort, which it really seems that you are... wouldn't you want to make the most of the opportunity to make it a two day event? i know it's a lot more work for you (i would help if i could afford to come!) but do you not think it will be worth it? especially if you are showing some events that not all the cubers will know about, it will help get people excited about cubing in general. what do you think?
> 
> i think it's brilliant that maria is going to tell people how to run a competition. really great


 
I already accepted that it would be a 1 day only event, but naturally I would prefer a 2 day event (actually, a 7 day event sounds )


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 27, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> I already accepted that it would be a 1 day only event, but naturally I would prefer a 2 day event (actually, a 7 day event sounds )



It just seems to me that if maraton (love it arnaud!) are making so much effort to take timers and all the equipment with them, that they should make the most of it  you too arnaud... but you don't fit in "maraton" ... maybe it could be "armaraton".

oh wait, and erik and rama are brothers... so... armaratoner it is then.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 27, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > I already accepted that it would be a 1 day only event, but naturally I would prefer a 2 day event (actually, a 7 day event sounds )
> ...


I prefer AVG MaRaTonCCEr


----------



## Rama (Feb 27, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> I prefer AVG MaRaTonCCEr



CCEr, when pronouncing it it reminds me of Creedence Clearwater Revival. 

Well, I am very happy you are also coming to the Indonesian Open, we could need all the help and your humor.


----------



## Ton (Feb 27, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> if you guys are putting in so much effort, which it really seems that you are... wouldn't you want to make the most of the opportunity to make it a two day event? i know it's a lot more work for you (i would help if i could afford to come!) but do you not think it will be worth it? especially if you are showing some events that not all the cubers will know about, it will help get people excited about cubing in general. what do you think?
> 
> i think it's brilliant that maria is going to tell people how to run a competition. really great




Well we pre-finance the event our selfs, we never did a 2 day event as first competition, I simply can not take that financial risk. There must be 100 competitors at least (pp 10 Euro) before I can break even on the venue, besides this, I will buy timers and some displays that I plan to sell after the event and I did not see any request other that the cube events, on this forum, or on the Indonesian forums. 

So this is why it is a one-day event


----------



## VirKill (Feb 27, 2009)

Macharratonauddijk.....

6 in 1... How 'bout that? 

It will be AWSOME to have you there Arnaud....And if you can make cris go along with you, then you'll officially be my hero....

Yea...I realize Multi BLD and big cubes BLD is not popular event in Indonesia. Even I assume there's less than 10 people in Indonesia who can solve 3x3x3 blindfolded. But there's still 6 moths to go, and I got more people interested in solving rubik's cube blindfolded after 'Pathetic Rubik's remembered live show' on TV couple of weeks ago.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 27, 2009)

VirKill said:


> Macharratonauddijk.....
> 
> 6 in 1... How 'bout that?
> 
> ...


I'll be there, having my Asian adventure (turned into a more regular and smaller trip) that I was planning for worlds.

Who is cris?


----------



## Ton (Feb 27, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Who is cris?



Chris Hardwick


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 27, 2009)

oh i understand now ton. well fair enough, i can see why you wouldn't want to risk too much on a first competition. it's great that you are organising one there though!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 27, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> A 15/15 multi blind under the new rules (60 minutes) WOULD really surprise me.



I think VirKill can do it - especially with 6 months more practice. He's as fast as me at multi, and he hasn't been doing it as long, so I suspect he'll improve much faster than I did. He's clearly capable of 10/10 right now. I think I can get to 15/15 in a year or so, so for him to get there in 6 months seems quite reasonable to me.

So it wouldn't surprise me. But I would nonetheless definitely be impressed.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm still busy negotiating with the management's of the Hotel, with only 6 hour's different time very difficult to have get a contact with them.if i wake up at 5.00 AM they are having their LUNCH, and after that I have to wait if they get back from meeting etc,and for me it's easier to explain about how and what Rubik's Cube Competition by phone call then by e-mail ( they don't know about Rubik's cube) till I had to lead one of them to Google , speedcubing and You tube  

And yes I got discount from them for the competition hall and next week I will call them again and again and again about discount for competitors who will to stay in their hotel.

I know for sure there are many speedcubers in Indonesia, I always reading their forum, they only don't have experience but we will see the result of Singapore Open , only a few of them but one of them I know him so well and he gonna stand as the first or second or third place. Indonesia is one of the biggest country in the World, fly to Singapore is cheaper then Domestic flight and not all Domestic airport's have International flight so .....








I'm glad if AVG will come and helping MaraTon, and maybe another experience cuber's will come too to make this competition smooth ( Daniel Ortiga Villatoro, Jimmy Cool, Lars Vandenbergh ,Gilles Van de Peereboom and next ?????... WELCOME.
Maybe after competition we will go together to Bali ??? hmhmhm


Charlie... I miss you so much !!


----------



## ddcrow (Mar 1, 2009)

Latest update, we have 25 cuber want to join the competition.. they come from these puzzle area
2x2x2
3x3x3
4x4x4
5x5x5

3x3x3 one hand
3x3x3 bld


----------



## Ton (Mar 1, 2009)

ddcrow said:


> Latest update, we have 25 cuber want to join the competition.. they come from these puzzle area
> 2x2x2
> 3x3x3
> 4x4x4
> ...



We expect 70+ cubers to show up, 50 Indonesian and 20 other countries, a 2x2 round will take more than an hour. If we do 2x2 than this mean only two rounds of 3x3 or no average for the first round. 

We prefer 3 rounds of 3x3 and for every one an average for the first round, else only the cubers in the final will have an average. 

Only if less than <70 register we can make an new schedule with additional events

Current schedule for 70+ is:
3x3x3
4x4x4
5x5x5

3x3x3 one hand
3x3x3 bld 
3x3x3 multi bld ( parrallel event with 5x5)


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 2, 2009)

Crazycubemom said:


> Charlie... I miss you so much !!



ahh maria! i miss you too  see you soon i hope! shame you will not come to french open next week, arnaud and i are going to go to disneyland  excited!


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 2, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> Crazycubemom said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie... I miss you so much !!
> ...


And yesterday Arnaud realised that he might combine his travelling, US Open and Indonesian Open so he would only have to fly 3 times instead of 4:
The Netherlands -> US Open -> Indonesian Open -> The Netherlands.
I was planning on 2 or 3 weeks and this would fit perfectly 

(but for now I am very excited about Moscow and Disney)


----------



## vertexian (Mar 3, 2009)

Wow, can't wait to meet you all at Indonesia Open 2009 
By the way, so far we have 24 people interested to join, and the number I'm sure will be growing in time, as no publication -as far as I know- so far have been made other that postings on the internet forums or websites.


----------



## Ton (Mar 3, 2009)

vertexian said:


> Wow, can't wait to meet you all at Indonesia Open 2009
> By the way, so far we have 24 people interested to join, and the number I'm sure will be growing in time, as no publication -as far as I know- so far have been made other that postings on the internet forums or websites.



I am working with Ron to make the registration active this week, it can become a big event!!! We can manage 100 competitors

Maria will finalize to book the venue. So we are on track


----------



## vertexian (Mar 3, 2009)

Good to hear that Ton. A big event it will be 
I just got back from Singapore Open 2009 with Abel yesterday, I believe it was their first WCA competition also in Singapore, it have more than 100 competitors for Rubik's Cube event alone, 2 days competition with 9 events.
I'm hoping and believing Indonesia Open 2009 will be better 
I'm thinking if it is possible for us to help you all find a sponsors here, so probably can lighten up your burden on the venue and other stuff. 
Will be very good if can have the competition for free, so anybody, even the one that is just new to cubing can join, so we can make cubing even more popular here. Just let me know what can we help here. We will gladly help to make this competition a big successful event.


----------



## Ton (Mar 3, 2009)

vertexian said:


> I'm thinking if it is possible for us to help you all find a sponsors here,



We have the support of the Rubik's distributor and Seventowns, we work close with them. I hope I can manage to get the registration fee down. 

Thinks we need to arrange now 
- 64 D2 batteries
- 8 Tournament Displays
- 20 cube covers
- 20 stop watches
- 20 blindfolds

The fee will be used to cover the above 

Done
- Venue
- 8 stackmats, which I will sell after the competition


----------



## vertexian (Mar 3, 2009)

Any specific stopwatch to use?, where to get the cube covers? or maybe can replace with something similar like small boxes, to cover the cube before inspection.
The expensive one will be for the tournament Display I believe.
Can you email me the event proposal if any? So we can start work on something. Thanks Ton.


----------



## Ton (Mar 3, 2009)

vertexian said:


> Any specific stopwatch to use?, where to get the cube covers? or maybe can replace with something similar like small boxes, to cover the cube before inspection.
> The expensive one will be for the tournament Display I believe.
> Can you email me the event proposal if any? So we can start work on something. Thanks Ton.




We appreciate your offer but we just covered the displays and covers , courtesy of Seventowns. The other things we have plenty time to arrange.


----------



## vertexian (Mar 3, 2009)

Ok no problem, just let us now, if anything we can do to help


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 3, 2009)

Ton said:


> vertexian said:
> 
> 
> > Any specific stopwatch to use?, where to get the cube covers? or maybe can replace with something similar like small boxes, to cover the cube before inspection.
> ...


Just contact me if I can be of any help Ton


----------



## Ton (Mar 3, 2009)

Registration is active

See Indonesian Open Site


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 4, 2009)

haha, so far only "Dutch" people have registered


----------



## vertexian (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi Ton I have tried to register, and it said registration complete. But the name didn't show up in the list of competitors. Maybe it need a few days to update the database?

Edit:
Apparently have to wait a while before make it into Competitor list. It's in now, Thanks.


----------



## Ton (Mar 4, 2009)

vertexian said:


> Hi Ton I have tried to register, and it said registration complete. But the name didn't show up in the list of competitors. Maybe it need a few days to update the database?
> 
> Edit:
> Apparently have to wait a while before make it into Competitor list. It's in now, Thanks.



Well I have to accept the registration manually before they are posted, just to prevent bogus registrations


----------



## Faz (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow this sounds really exciting!

Can you do this for Melbourne, Australia?


----------



## vertexian (Mar 4, 2009)

Why don't you come and compete here in Indonesia Fazrulz 
Australia not too far from Indonesia right..
Would love to have Australian compete here


----------



## Faz (Mar 4, 2009)

Lol I'm only 13.


----------



## vertexian (Mar 4, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Lol I'm only 13.



Oh.. my bad


----------



## Ton (Mar 24, 2009)

We already have 50 Competitors 

I would advice to register now if you are not from Indonesia, For Indonesia most countries need a visa but this is more a formality

As far Maria knows South East Asian Countries (Malaysia,Philippines,Singapore, Thailand ) do not need a visa


----------



## mazei (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm not sure if I will be going or not.


----------



## vertexian (Mar 24, 2009)

Please do come.. 
I believe we've met at last Singapore Open?


----------



## Ton (Mar 24, 2009)

I already was wondering why so few are registered from Malaysia and the Philippines, do they know it? 

If you are from Malaysia or Philippines, please promote this competition . I am afraid that I reach 100 in the next months or so, in that case I must close the registration. I already have 50 after 20 days of registration ....and still I get 1 or 2 registrations a day ...


----------



## mazei (Mar 24, 2009)

vertexian said:


> Please do come..
> I believe we've met at last Singapore Open?



Yes we have.


----------



## Ton (Mar 30, 2009)

We already have 65 Competitors. Since I receive daily registration, my best estimate is that we will reached 100 in the next month. After 100 competitors you will put on a waiting list. 

I would advice to register now if you are not from Indonesia, For Indonesia most countries need a visa but this is more a formality

As far Maria knows South East Asian Countries (Malaysia,Philippines,Singapore, Thailand ) do not need a visa


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (Apr 1, 2009)

How about 2x2? Why don't you compete that event?


----------



## Ton (Apr 2, 2009)

alifiantoadinugroho said:


> How about 2x2? Why don't you compete that event?



Wel we have now close to 70 competitors, and think I end up with with at least 80 to 100.
A 2x2 round would take at least 1:45 Hour for 70 to 100 persons. That would mean I have to drop a 3x3 Round -we have now 3 rounds-. In addition I must make the first 3x3 round a combined final , so not every one could do an average.

I prefer a competition where every one can do an average for the Rubik's cube, since this is the main event and a first competition for many.

Please keep in mind this is a first competition, and it is already very ambitious to have competition where 70+ competitors have no experience. 

So after this competition it is the intension to appoint a Indonesian WCA delegate, so after this event I hope to see many competitions in Indonesia, with all the other events. So let just stick to a competition that we can manage

Ton


----------



## Howardw (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey ton, I'm going to the indonesia open 2009, and I live in Singapore.(But I'm Malaysian) How do you become a delegate or a judge? I've always wanted to find out.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 5, 2009)

Howardw said:


> Hey ton, I'm going to the indonesia open 2009, and I live in Singapore.(But I'm Malaysian) How do you become a delegate or a judge? I've always wanted to find out.



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=154714&postcount=7

You must demonstrate these qualities to Ron, Tyson, or Masayuki, and if they think its appropriate and necessary then they will make you a delegate.


----------



## Howardw (Apr 5, 2009)

How about being a judge?


----------



## Ton (Apr 5, 2009)

Howardw said:


> Hey ton, I'm going to the indonesia open 2009, and I live in Singapore.(But I'm Malaysian) How do you become a delegate or a judge? I've always wanted to find out.



A delegate is appointed by the WCA, you can become a judge if you know the rules. 

After the Indonesian Open I might propose a new WCA delegate to the WCA board.


----------



## mazei (Apr 5, 2009)

Howard, let's both become. I was asking about this to anders and my thoughts were "Maybe I'll check out a few more competitions to get used to it first."


----------



## Howardw (Apr 7, 2009)

If I'm 12 can I be a judge?


----------



## Ton (Apr 7, 2009)

Howardw said:


> If I'm 12 can I be a judge?


 You can become a judge if you know the rules.


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (Apr 9, 2009)

.......................


----------



## Howardw (Apr 10, 2009)

I don't think so... He'd rather go to a competition closer to him...


----------



## mazei (Apr 12, 2009)

Hey, Ton, you said something about a special price for the competitors for the hotel rooms(I think), whats the story on that?


----------



## qazefth (Apr 12, 2009)

Ton, can you visit Malaysia after the competition? Would like to meet you. And also Arnaud Van Galen. Well, If you guys have time and the cost did not exceed your budget.


----------



## Unscarred1925 (Apr 12, 2009)

Ton said:


> I already was wondering why so few are registered from Malaysia and the Philippines, do they know it?
> 
> If you are from Malaysia or Philippines, please promote this competition . I am afraid that I reach 100 in the next months or so, in that case I must close the registration. I already have 50 after 20 days of registration ....and still I get 1 or 2 registrations a day ...



Cheers Ton,

Of course most of cubers from the Philippines knows this competition and all other there is. But August is still far from now and we advise cubers here not to register such competitions if we are not very sure of coming specially foreign competitions. Actually I do also have plans on going but... well lets just see. 

Jonathan


----------



## Ton (Apr 18, 2009)

Unscarred1925 said:


> Cheers Ton,
> 
> Of course most of cubers from the Philippines knows this competition and all other there is. But August is still far from now and we advise cubers here not to register such competitions if we are not very sure of coming specially foreign competitions. Actually I do also have plans on going but... well lets just see.
> 
> Jonathan



85 registrations!! Only 15 can register now, so although August is far away, you better register now else there will be no place for you

I think I must close registration beginning of may!


----------



## Ton (Apr 21, 2009)

Only 8 more can register now .... will be busy!


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (Apr 21, 2009)

wow, That's alot of people registered in short time


----------



## qazefth (Apr 21, 2009)

huhu, I cant come. Fasting month for the muslims.


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (Apr 21, 2009)

.............................


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 21, 2009)

qazefth said:


> huhu, I cant come. Fasting month for the muslims.


Maybe fasting means something different to you than it does to me :confused:
There really is no "eat-the-cube"-event!


----------



## mazei (Apr 21, 2009)

That's not a very valid reason why you're not going. I'm fasting, and it doesn't matter. We are told to carry out activities as usual, work as usual or play sports as usual when fasting unless it is going to be bad for your health(As in if you are already dehydrated then don't do sports and etc.)


----------



## Ton (Apr 21, 2009)

qazefth said:


> huhu, I cant come. Fasting month for the muslims.



I understand , so you may not eat, what about drinking?
Is it not possible to shift your fasting for one day and drink only, you would need to drink for your concentration

Sorry for asking but I am not familiar with fasting


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 21, 2009)

Ton said:


> qazefth said:
> 
> 
> > huhu, I cant come. Fasting month for the muslims.
> ...


Fasting in general: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fasting
Muslim fasting: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fasting#Islam


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 21, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Ton said:
> 
> 
> > qazefth said:
> ...



Maybe the problem is that qazefth doesn't know how to solve the cube without the sexy move:


wikipedia.org said:


> Muslims believe that fasting is more than abstaining from food and drink. It also includes abstaining from ... lustful thoughts.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 21, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Ton said:
> ...


I knew that *having* sex wasn't allowed, but I didn't know that even lustful *thoughts* are prohibited


----------



## Crazycubemom (Apr 21, 2009)

@ gazefth , its ok if you can't come , many even most of Indonesian cubers they are muslim .. but they love to come because of the First WCA Competition in my country , I have talked about it on the Indonesian forum about Ramadhan ,maybe we can have dinner together after the whole day fast ( still looking forward) , but for me and the rest who doesn't Ramadhan we can eat and drink sorry if Ton and AVG they don't know about Ramadhan .


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 21, 2009)

I will try to bring M&M's for after sunset and I will not use the sexy move during the competition . I will also not be wearing the pink pj's just in case that might offend anyone


----------



## mazei (Apr 21, 2009)

Its okay guys, you can even eat in front of my face and I don't mind but that would just be disrespectful but my point is is that fasting isn't much of a big deal.

And yeah, try not to use the sexy move. But that means I got nothing to use to warm up. Noooooo!


----------



## Ton (Apr 24, 2009)

Registration is closed , we have 100 Competitors!

This will be one of the biggest first competition ever! I must use 10 timers!

The time schedule is ambitious, so I have to arrange a fixed team of judges and scramblers , since there are 88 for which this is the first competition.....


----------



## mazei (Apr 24, 2009)

Errm Ton, one of my friend who registered, Eden Lau, will not be going. He has confirmed with me about it. I will PM you his e-mail if you want to hear it from him.


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (Apr 24, 2009)

..............................


----------



## qazefth (Apr 24, 2009)

Nah, you guys can eat in front of us. 

Islam allowed us not fast if we are on a journey. So I consider traveling to Indonesia as a journey. But I dont want to skip a day of fasting because of a cube. 

Well th registration had closed. Alright then goodluck to you guys for the competition.

And Mazei, make Malaysia proud, and to Howard too. Get a new NR record!


----------



## mazei (Apr 24, 2009)

Allowed but does it mean we have to? No right.


----------



## qazefth (Apr 24, 2009)

@ Mazei.

You can fast if you want to. Islam itself had gives lots of privilages. Well you can also skip the day, but you have to replace it with other day after Ramadhan. But I dont want to skip a day, because im afraid the god will ask me (afterlife or hereafter) why did I skip a day, I wont certaintly want to answer because of the Rubiks Cube. 

Well you have your choice. The god is forgivefull. Theres nothing to be afraid. Islam itself is an easy religion. Dont want to burden the followers.


----------



## mazei (Apr 24, 2009)

Dude, I know but the way you're saying is as if if you go you will skip.


----------



## qazefth (Apr 24, 2009)

Yea maybe, maybe not. Look the how is the condition first. If you cant stand it, just break fast. Theres nothing wrong about that.


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (May 1, 2009)

...........................................


----------



## Lofty (May 1, 2009)

There is no compulsion in Islam? 
Anyway good luck to all the cubers at the Indonesian Open! 
That is a little unfortunate it falls during Ramadan... After party=fast breaking party! Could be one of the most exciting after parties. (Sorry I don't know all the Arabic words and my books about Islam are packed away.) 
@Arnaud: I don't know for sure, but I'm pretty sure lustful thoughts are always against the rules. They are in Christianity.


----------



## Crazycubemom (May 1, 2009)

@ Lofty , thank you for your support the Indonesia Open .

@ mazei, qazefth, alifiantoardi , please go to your MSN Box , if you want to talk about Ramadhan , this thread about Indonesia Open , I know all consequence's about that because I was born and grown up in Indonesia .


----------



## mazei (May 1, 2009)

Lofty said:


> There is no compulsion in Islam?
> Anyway good luck to all the cubers at the Indonesian Open!
> That is a little unfortunate it falls during Ramadan... After party=fast breaking party! Could be one of the most exciting after parties. (Sorry I don't know all the Arabic words and my books about Islam are packed away.)
> @Arnaud: I don't know for sure, but I'm pretty sure lustful thoughts are always against the rules. They are in Christianity.



There is but it is reduced since we are traveling.

Back to the topic, I can't wait for Indonesia Open. I hope I can get good results instead of results like at Singapore Open. Well, back to practicing/training.


----------



## qazefth (May 1, 2009)

Good luck Mazei, and bring home some NRs. Has your hand fully recovered?


----------



## Ton (Aug 12, 2009)

Schedule updated, due to cancellations , I have made Multiple blindfold 30 min parallel to the lunch break. 

Parallel events are a nightmare for an organizer .....


----------



## mazei (Aug 13, 2009)

YAY!! I don't have to rush my Multi-BLD for 5x5 now!! And I'm fasting! So a full 1-hour for me!


----------



## Ton (Aug 19, 2009)

25 august will be the last day to change your events, schedule is final. I still have some room for registrations (3x3 event only) 

If you want to cancel do this before 25th August , if you do not cancel , the next competition you might end automatically on a waiting list


----------



## Ton (Aug 26, 2009)

On saterday after 20:00 we have a competitors and judge instructions, and you and register also that evening beside on sunday at the Hotel 

Join us as it also will be an change to meet many cubers


----------



## mazei (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey, what time does the briefing end? I will arrive at the airport there at 9++.


----------



## Ton (Aug 28, 2009)

mazei said:


> Hey, what time does the briefing end? I will arrive at the airport there at 9++.



Not sure , I gues it ends around 21:30


----------



## driftboy_wen (Aug 31, 2009)

Wicaksono adi 
Multi BLD 11/11 @ 55 minutes

2nd best world record =D congratz to him.


----------



## mazei (Aug 31, 2009)

Thank you Ton and Maria and the whole organisation team. The event was great.

Maria, I forgot to get your autograph on my shirt. Oh well, maybe at another event.


----------



## Ian (Aug 31, 2009)

mazei said:


> Thank you Ton and Maria and the whole organisation team. The event was great.
> 
> Maria, I forgot to get your autograph on my shirt. Oh well, maybe at another event.



Congrats for the NR, Mazei


----------



## mazei (Aug 31, 2009)

Thank you Ian. But I didn't do as well as I could.


----------



## Chuck (Aug 31, 2009)

mazei said:


> Maria, I forgot to get your autograph on my shirt. Oh well, maybe at another event.



Mazei, if you bought the green Indonesian Open shirt, you will have Maria's autograph for sure. Because it's printed on it


----------



## briancuber (Sep 1, 2009)

Ahh! I believe my friend when to this. He won't text me back, so... Kid's better then me. I taught him... Well it seems that that was all he did... So i guess thats why, but anyway...


----------



## mazei (Sep 2, 2009)

Chuck said:


> mazei said:
> 
> 
> > Maria, I forgot to get your autograph on my shirt. Oh well, maybe at another event.
> ...



But I wanted her real signed signature. Printed ones aren't as nice. Oh well.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Sep 8, 2009)

Mazei , it was great to meet you at IO 09 , sorry I didn't know that you're Mazei hihihihi , please E-mail me your adress in Malaysia and I'll send you IO 09 T shurt with my signature and kisses , so a bit cheaper from Jakarta to Malaysia , yes indeed we will meet again Mazei and succes


----------

